# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Etimologjia e fjalëve

## ajzberg

Kush mund te me thote se kush eshte etimologjia e fjaleve MERI[inat] dhe ZEMRIM................

----------


## -BATO-

Për të mos hapur nga një temë të re për etimologjinë e çdo fjale, i ndryshova pak titullin temës dhe mendova që në këtë temë të bëhen pyetje dhe diskutime për etimologjinë e fjalëve të ndryshme.

Mendoj se fjalët *mëri* dhe *zemërim* duhet të kenë lidhje me *mërzi* dhe *zemër*.

----------


## dias10

> Për të mos hapur nga një temë të re për etimologjinë e çdo fjale, i ndryshova pak titullin temës dhe mendova që në këtë temë të bëhen pyetje dhe diskutime për etimologjinë e fjalëve të ndryshme.
> 
> Mendoj se fjalët *mëri* dhe *zemërim* duhet të kenë lidhje me *mërzi* dhe *zemër*.


Une mendoj se fjala zëmëri-m eshte shume e thjeshte si kuptim:

zë(si folje) + mëri +m(prapashtesa e emrit)

----------


## -BATO-

Po, shumë e logjikshme, zë + mëri = zemërim.

Po atëherë fjala zemër nga e ka prejardhjen? 

Mos vallë ky bashkim (zë+mëri) vlen edhe për zemrën?

----------


## dias10

> Po, shumë e logjikshme, zë + mëri = zemërim.
> 
> Po atëherë fjala zemër nga e ka prejardhjen? 
> 
> Mos vallë ky bashkim (zë+mëri) vlen edhe për zemrën?


Eshte e pamundur, qe cdo fjale shqip, te zberthehet ne kuptime me te thjeshta shqip, ne gjuhes moderne, por nese do e beja kete me kokefortesi, ndoshta rrokja _ra_ tek zemra, tregon rrahjen e saj. Por ky eshte thjesht spekulim imi intuitiv.

----------


## ajzberg

> Eshte e pamundur, qe cdo fjale shqip, te zberthehet ne kuptime me te thjeshta shqip, ne gjuhes moderne, por nese do e beja kete me kokefortesi, ndoshta rrokja _ra_ tek zemra, tregon rrahjen e saj. Por ky eshte thjesht spekulim imi intuitiv.


Jam dakort Dias ,ze-meria eshte zemerimi apo e kap meria ,por cudia e shqipes eshte me rastin qe solli Bato kur permend zemren,dihet qe kur zemerohemi ,ajo rreh me shpejt dhe me me force ,nuk dua te spekulloj dhe une ,por se cka nje lidhje midis zemerimit dhe zemres .
Tani persa i perket MERISE ne djalektin e shqiperise se mesme i thone dhe MENI
pra mendoj se kjo fjale e ka zanafillen ke mendja ,mund te thoja qe MERI,MENI
''kur te ri mendja aty''pre me te nejt mendja per dicka.nuk e di ne se kam shkruajtur drejt per ta kuptuar.........

----------


## Fishtani1

Po fjala *Armatë* (armatim, armet)?, e di qe ka origjinen latine, por dua ta di qe kur eshte futur ne fjalorin shqiptar p.sh para shekullit XIX ka ekzistuar kjo fjale?

Po pyes me qene se ne mitologjine dalmate (ilire) *Armatus* ka qene Zoti i luftes.

----------


## ajzberg

Sot po sjell dy fjale te tjera, KRENAR dhe KRYETAR , cfare kane te perbashket dhe cfare i dallon nga njera tjetra keto dy fjale?

----------


## drague

Per mos hapur nje teme te re .....

ku jane keto doc. e gjuhes???

----------


## land

> Kush mund te me thote se kush eshte etimologjia e fjaleve MERI[inat] dhe ZEMRIM................


"mëri" mundet të ketë lidhje me fjalën Italiane "A*mare*zza"(zemërim, kur diçka duket e "hidhëruar"). Ndërsa zemërim ngjan edhe më shumë me amarezza.

Pra Z*emëri*m ~ *Amare*zza. Por Shqipja si gjuhë satem merrë parashtesën "Z", ndërsa Italishtja si gjuhë kentum nuk e merrë atë.




> Për të mos hapur nga një temë të re për etimologjinë e çdo fjale, i ndryshova pak titullin temës dhe mendova që në këtë temë të bëhen pyetje dhe diskutime për etimologjinë e fjalëve të ndryshme.
> 
> Mendoj se fjalët *mëri* dhe *zemërim* duhet të kenë lidhje me *mërzi* dhe *zemër*.


Zemër mendoj se ka origjinë tjetër, pra nga Italishtja "amore"(dashuri):

Z*emër* ~ *Amor*e, natyralisht Shqipja si gjuhë lindore(satem) merrë parashtesën "Z".




> Po fjala *Armatë* (armatim, armet)?, e di qe ka origjinen latine, por dua ta di qe kur eshte futur ne fjalorin shqiptar p.sh para shekullit XIX ka ekzistuar kjo fjale?
> 
> Po pyes me qene se ne mitologjine dalmate (ilire) *Armatus* ka qene Zoti i luftes.


Mos harro se kjo fjalë ka origjina latine. Edhe përmendja e emrit të kësaj figure mitoligjike vjenë nga romakët, pra natyralisht mundet të jetë latinizuar fjala, ose atestimet e fjalës mundet të kenë ardhur nga periudha që Dalmacia ishte latinizuar.




> Sot po sjell dy fjale te tjera, KRENAR dhe KRYETAR , cfare kane te perbashket dhe cfare i dallon nga njera tjetra keto dy fjale?


Mendoj se fjala "krenar" vjenë nga fjala Italiane "Corona"(kurorë).

Pra: *C*o*rona*(lexohet "Korr*o*na") ~ *Krena*r.(Nga ku nën kuptohet origjina e fjalës "Përkrenare"{helmetë}).

Ndërsa fjala "Kryetar" vjen sigurisht nga fjala Shqipe "krye"(kokë).

----------


## alnosa

O Tuta' po verioret  i thone kokes '_kre_'.Psh .Te kane ikur mend e krese  :perqeshje: .
Kurse im kete fjale e perdor gjithmone  dhe thote;- Dili punes ne _kre_(ne krye e ka fjalen ) .........etj .Krenar me koke perpjet : D

para 2 oresh e degjova se po pastroja gjethet nga bacja mbrapa shtepise dhe ngela gjithe diten  :ngerdheshje:  keshtuqe mos na ngaterro me birrat Corona se gati eshte drague. :pa dhembe: 

Po me duket vetja Krenare tani qe ju nxora ne drite dhe sidomos ne gjuhe shqipe  : p

----------


## drague

o tuta" nuk du me e lon nji shokun tim me vdek injorant.

sa e vjeter eshte fjala YLL ose YJE????

----------


## alnosa

Edhe se harrova mua zakonisht ma shkruajne emrin Al' per me shkurt ketu ku jetoj ,prandaj qetesohu he djal i mbare .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Krenar,mbase nga Kreu.....qe eshte fillimi,ose pjesa perpara....

----------


## Fishtani1

> Mos harro se kjo fjalë ka origjina latine. Edhe përmendja e emrit të kësaj figure mitoligjike vjenë nga romakët, pra natyralisht mundet të jetë latinizuar fjala, ose atestimet e fjalës mundet të kenë ardhur nga periudha që Dalmacia ishte latinizuar.


Ate e thash edhe une kur e parashtrova pyetjen qe thash eshte fjale latine, por une pyeta se kjo fjale kur eshte futur ne fjalorin shqiptar, a ka ekzistuar gjate kohes mesjetare?

Se ne e kemi fjalen tone autentike qe eshte fjala Ushtria apo Ushtari, thjeshte desha te dije se sa afirmitet ka pasur pjesa tjeter ilire me Dalmatet ku shumica e tyre vetem u latinizuan para dyndjes sllave.

----------


## -BATO-

> Zemër mendoj se ka origjinë tjetër, pra nga Italishtja "amore"(dashuri):
> 
> Zemër ~ Amore, natyralisht Shqipja si gjuhë lindore(satem) merrë parashtesën "Z".
> 
> Mendoj se fjala "krenar" vjenë nga fjala Italiane "Corona"(kurorë).
> 
> Pra: Corona(lexohet "Korrona") ~ Krenar.(Nga ku nën kuptohet origjina e fjalës "Përkrenare"{helmetë}).


Këto janë etimologjitë më të palogjikshme që kam lexuar ndonjëherë! Pse kjo dëshirë për ta nxjerrë çdo fjalë të ardhur nga latinishtja dhe italishtja? 

Këto postime po më kujtojnë anëtarin Gjinokastra/ Fieri89.

----------


## tomaras

> ...
> ...
> Mendoj se fjala "krenar" vjenë nga fjala Italiane "Corona"(kurorë).
> 
> Pra: *C*o*rona*(lexohet "Korr*o*na") ~ *Krena*r.(Nga ku nën kuptohet origjina e fjalës "Përkrenare"{helmetë}).
> 
> Ndërsa fjala "Kryetar" vjen sigurisht nga fjala Shqipe "krye"(kokë).



Është e pakuptueshme prirja e disave për t'i koklavitur edhe çështjet të cilat gjëmojnë nga thjeshtësia e tyre.

Fjalët *krenar* dhe *përkrenare*, nuk ka se si të jenë më shqip. Ja se si duket një pjesë e shpjegimit të emrit *krye* në fjalorin elektronik të gjuhës shqipe:

*KRYE* m. sh. 
1. vet. sh. Kokë (bagëti). Pesëdhjetë *krerë* dhen 
(dhi). Dhjetë* krerë* lopë. 
2. vet. nj. Secila nga pjesët kryesore, në të cilat 
ndahet lënda e një libri, e një teksti, e një 
rregulloreje etj.; kapitull. *Kreu* i parë (i dytë, i 
tretë...). 
3. Udhëheqës, drejtues i një organizate, i një 
partie etj.* Kreu i imperializmit*. 
4. vet. sh.* Parësia, të parët e një vendi. Krerët 
feudalë. Krerët tradhtarë.*

Fjala* krenar* por edhe fjala *përkrenare* janë fjalëformime të dialektit gegë që për rrënjë kanë fjalën* kren*, siç bën fjala* krer* e standardit në dialektin gegë. Tek fjala *krenar* që formohet nga* kren+ar* është zgjerim i kuptimit të 4. të fjalorit standard, pra të ndjehesh si i parë i një vendi, të mburresh, të ndihesh kryelartë.

Te kuptimi* përkrenare*, shpjegimi është edhe më i thjeshtë, po qe se nuk e qesim mbas mendsh funksionin parësor të *përkrenares*, pruajtjen e kresë. Dhe për ta ruajtur *kryet* duhet të përgatisish pruajtëse *për krye*, kurse meqë ushtria ka më shumë* krena*, duhet të kemi më shumë pruajtëse* për krena*, pra* përkrenare*.

----------


## tomaras

> ....
> Shqipja mua më duket gjuhë latine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sikur të mos ta kishe filluar fjalinë me folje, sidomos jo me foljen "është" do kishe bërë mirë për gjuhën Shqipe.
> 
> Gjithsesi fjala "ar" është Latinisht pra "aurum". Pra del pa llogjik ajo që thua ti, se po shpjegon një fjalë që gjasme është Shqip nga Latinishtja, pra po vërteton atë që them unë.


Gjuha latine është gjuhë skolastike e hartuar nëpër laboratore gjuhësore të aristofesë dhe për nevojë të saj. 
Shqipja është gjuhë natyrore, bërthama e së cilës përbëhet kryesisht nga fjalë elementare njërrokëshe të cilat në të shumtën e rasteve shënojnë onomatopenë e dukurive që përshkruajnë
Pikërisht për këtë arsye emri* ar* është një emër i vjetër i gjuhës shqipe trashëguar nga fjalësi pellazg, ngjashëm me gjuhët tjera evropiane që poashtu nga pellazgjishtja e trashëgojnë këtë fjalë, duke ia përshtatur zhvillimit fonetik të gjuhëve të tyre psh: frengjisht *or* shumë afër me* ar* e shumë më larg me *aurum*.
Në rastin e këtyre fjalëve që po diskutojmë nuk kemi të bëjmë me fjalëformime që përmbajnë emrin* kren* dhe emrin * ar*, por kemi të bëjmë me fjalëformime që përmbajnë emrin *kren*  dhe mbaresën shqipe* -ar*.

Mbaresa shqipe -ar dhe bijat e saj -tar dhe -uar janë më të përhapurat në mbiemrat e gjuhës shqipe:
_bujar, detar, djaloshar, fshatar, krenar, kureshtar, letrar, vjeçar,_ etj.;
_atdhetar, amtar, besimtar, fetar, kombëtar, lajkatar, lajmëtar, lojtar_, etj.;

Pra siç po e sheh këmbëngulja jote për t'i nxjerrë këto fjalë të huazuara nga latinishtja nuk po gjen mbështetje minimale logjike, po ti mos u dekurajo në misionin tënd vetëmohues.

----------


## SKRAPARI

arbereshet e flasin shqipen me mire se ne

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> arbereshet e flasin shqipen me mire se ne


Per tu habitur!."Po edhe ne e flasim italishten me mire se ata"

----------

